

Tell HN: Tried to get a raise by showing counter offer, but company didn'match - throwaway1xx2

I am a big fan of Patio&#x27;s advice on salary negotiatin.  But unfortunately, it didn&#x27;t work as I expected. I am wondering if someone can give a perspective why.<p>I have been working in Semiconductor tools companies for past 10 yrs(in bay area). Current company is public company, doing reasonably well and is work $3-4B. I was unhappy with my pay and so I interviewed with a few internet companies. One compay offered me 30% more salary.<p>I asked my current company to match it. They said if they increase mine, they will have to give a promotion also...and this will affect others in the team as they might also ask for a promotion. They said they can only raise salary by 10%<p>So, I am now moving to new job. I am just surprised to know that company was not willing to give even 10% raise. Patio&#x27;s advice generally tell us that guy giving out money is not doing it from his pocket, so he will be ready to match.
======
chollida1
Well I'm not sure if you want to hear the truth but the truth looks like

1) your manager didn't go to bat for you. Generally a good company will give
each manager wiggle room to pay key employees, which leads to 2...

2) the company determined that they could replace you for less than what you
were asking.

That doesn't mean you aren't worth the salary you got at your other company,
you might be awesome for all I know, but your current company has determined
you aren't worth the salary you asked for.

This happens all the time in professional sports, where even the best athletes
can reach a point where the return for what they get paid is negative.

Treat this moment like a player getting traded, don't focus on the team that
traded you focus on the team that is trading for you, they want you to be a
part of their team.

------
facorreia
This sounds pretty standard to me. It's usual for large companies to have a
policy of a maximum of 10% raise, and it's also true that raising the salary
of a team member usually begs the question of why the other team members'
salaries are not raised as well. I.e. your performance would have to be
higher, and the manager has to be able to demonstrate that to HR. Also,
accepting counter offers is widely considered to be a bad move. And, from the
manager's point-of-view, to have an employee fishing for a raise by
threatening to leave is a bad sign too. It's usual for the manager to call the
bluff in order to not encourage other team members to do the same. And usually
the employee will be dissatisfied again soon.

------
canterburry
I support everything said here already but also think about the asymmetry of
information. Per chollida1's comment, you'r manager didn't go to bat for
you....why? Your current manager obviously knows more about you than your
future company so he/she is probably better at estimating your true worth than
your future employer.

Also...hassle. Given your contribution vs how much work it would be to get you
a 30% raise, your manager maybe decided they couldn't do it or it wasn't worth
sticking out their neck for it.

However, if you want raises, it's usually always better to switch employers.
It's the fastest path to more money.

------
ramon
Sometimes we dream about having an on-going relationship with a company and to
the companies sometimes we're just a number and that was the case. In the end
of the line we're a cost and they're trying to cut that, so if you're a risk
to their "cost" they rather have you out. It's just simple math that defines
if we go or we stay, depends on the company's environment as well.

Best to you on your new opportunity.

------
codegeek
welcome to the real world. This gives you a lesson that no company is looking
out for you (for the most part). Sure there are some good managers and team
members out there to work with but a company no more takes care of its
employees as it used to in the past (think pension days).

The game is simple. You look out for yourself. While you are at a company,
give them your best. But if they don't give you what you need, don't be
surprised. It is just business. Either you stay with them or just move on. It
is unfortunate that to even think about getting a raise at most companies, we
have to threaten them with counter offers etc.

------
throwaway1xx2
Thanks all for the replies. In this case, I was a fairly key performer but I
believe it is that company just doesn't want to pay any more. And they are
happy replacing me with somebody else

~~~
mundo
It's worth considering the idea that the question is not, "Why did my old
company value me so low," but, "Why does the new company value me so highly?"

It could be a million reasons. They're flush with cash and gearing up for a
big expansion. They lost someone key and will pay extra for a quick hire.
They're actually paying about the same because their benefits are awful (or
more optimistically, their benefits are equivalent but better-negotiated).
Someone there knows you and sang your praises. The hiring manager thinks
you're sexy. They're incompetent and don't realize they're overpaying. Who
knows?

Bottom line is that showing an offer to your current employer is always a
gamble. Personally I think you're better off; the work atmosphere after a
stunt like that can be unpleasant if your boss feels like she was strong-
armed.

